#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Seismic processing software for Windows

## Dmitriy

I checked a lot of posts on site site about seismic processing software for Windows - but I couldn't find any link. Some posts about Vista - are either dead or fake. In short - any program with working ----- - is looking for (Vista, Seismic Processing Workshop, etc...). Maybe exist some free software analogs.



Thanks in advanceSee More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## ali12

claritas is good

----------


## Dmitriy

But I need full (with -------)

----------


## blacksea

> claritas is good



Dear Ali,
What are the advantages of Claritas, compared with GEDCO Vista for Windows?
IMHO, Vista is significantly better (interactivity, a set of processing algorithms, etc.)

----------


## dafenshi

VISTA is not that good Blacksea alot of bugs specially with 3 D. SPW is much more better if we get full ... for it

----------


## Dmitriy

> VISTA is not that good Blacksea alot of bugs specially with 3 D. SPW is much more better if we get full ... for it



Hey, guys.
Can you give me the links for working Vista nad SPW, please

----------


## dafenshi

VISTaaa
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
SPW is from their web u can download.

----------


## dafenshi

why don't u use Proma/a/x it's good and here in the forum???///

----------


## Dmitriy

> VISTaaa
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> SPW is from their web u can download.



Vista  - for Windows?
And where can I find ----- for SPW if I download it form official web-site (it must be demo)

----------


## Dmitriy

> why don't u use Proma/a/x it's good and here in the forum???///



But PROMAX is only for Linux (if I not mistaken), and I need only for Windows

----------


## blacksea

> VISTA is not that good Blacksea alot of bugs specially with 3 D. SPW is much more better if we get full ... for it



Do you have any examples? 
I am currently processing a 3D project on Vista (ver.8.0.18). No Problem.
According to my experience, I believe the most successful Vista seismic processing system for Windows (as compared to SPW, SeisUP, GRISYS, Global Claritas, RadEpPro and so forth)

*Dmitriy*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Vista 30 day full trial

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
If you would like to receive fully functionning
time-limited trial of the RadExPro Plus software

RadExPro - russian "ProMAX" for Windows   :Smile:

----------


## dafenshi

actually I use Vitsa 2 years ago and it gave me hard time with 3 D survey .Black sea would u mail me
mmgeophysics@gmail.com

----------


## Dmitriy

> Vista  - for Windows?
> 
> 
> And where can I find ----- for SPW if I download it form official web-site (it must be demo)



Can you explain me please how tou use thic -----See More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## ali12

Dear blacksea,
I test all of them, claritas is best for new comers, user friendly, animated base, handling large amount of data even in windows (by using Linux emulator in windows platform,     fast computing, enabling to go back in gathers results, ...., I agree with you The promax is best for cooperative uses but for a personal laptop, i think its better to test claritas, but the problem is that there is not any way to make it full!!!!!  I got every new software but it....

----------


## ali12

Dear blacksea and dafenshi,
I think so Promax is powerful but for must of us and other new comers in processing claritas is the best due to ability of : animation maker, backward gather showing, fast computing of large amount of data even in windows platform (by using Linux emulator), very user friendly environment, ..... so if you want to do processing in your laptop, you can use it. but the problem is that its not possible to make it fully, I got every software but ...

----------


## dafenshi

dear ala... do u have ******** for Clritas???
please it will help

----------


## ali12

Dear friends,
I need this lab manual

*A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing*

 

The European Association of Geoscientists and Engineers (EAGE). has recently published "A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing" by Roger Young. Along with a complete version of Seismic Processing Workshop, the lab manual contains all of the data files and processing flows used to process a near-surface P-wave survey acquired for geotechnical purposes. The small size and high quality of the data set make for a very educational and interactive processing experience. If you already own a copy of the lab manual, we highly recommend that you upgrade the copy of SPW that was included with the manual by downloading our current offical release. 

please share or exchange it with me 
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## blacksea

> Dear blacksea,
> I test all of them, claritas is best for new comers, user friendly, animated base, handling large amount of data even in windows (by using Linux emulator in windows platform,     fast computing, enabling to go back in gathers results, ...., I agree with you The promax is best for cooperative uses but for a personal laptop, i think its better to test claritas, but the problem is that there is not any way to make it full!!!!!  I got every new software but it....



I tested claritas for Windows & Linux
but did not receive such conclusions as you.
But that does not mean that I am right.

----------


## blacksea

> Dear friends,
> I need this lab manual
> 
> *A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing*
> 
> petrofars@yahoo.com



I have this book + CD with tutorials. But there 
only basic flow.This could be interesting for students. 
I can send examples of practical flow to you.

----------


## mkan

can you upload your tutorials + Cd


Regards

----------


## dafenshi

what kind of flows u need Black sea? I have some
where do u want them to be Send, I will be Greatfull if u upload the tutorial as we still learning.

----------


## jacob

Clritas flash Movies:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

Dear blacksea
I am beginner in processing, but my friends maybe have that, so please upload or send a link for A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing for me if its possible.
And about claritas, I relay need it I have V5-2-1_r2680 version (windows or Linux) and it need a code to work, maybe you can make it for me. please let me know your mail too for some software exchanges.
Best wishes.
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## Dmitriy

> Can you explain me please how tou use thic -----



I still can't use this -----
I am a newbie in seismic processing too, so if someone of you could share the appropriate software with -----, i would be thankful

----------


## Dmitriy

> I have this book + CD with tutorials. But there 
> only basic flow.This could be interesting for students. 
> Can you send examples of practical flow.



Can you send me please this book+CD tutorials, because I am a beginner.
dmitriy_587@mail.ru


Thanks in advance.See More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## 9skumar

> I have this book + CD with tutorials. But there 
> only basic flow.This could be interesting for students. 
> Can you send examples of practical flow.



Tutorials and book can be interesting. I have used ProMAX for processing and found it quite user friendly. Specially the geometry part for navigation merge its quite nice. It also has a complete Processing flows examples from VSP to 2D & 3D processing, so can be checked easily. I have also used Geocluster for processing and found it quite a robust and huge software. Very nice for heavy and huge production. Anything extra ...   zzz4xxx@gmail.com

----------


## Dmitriy

> Tutorials and book can be interesting. I have used ProMAX for processing and found it quite user friendly. Specially the geometry part for navigation merge its quite nice. It also has a complete Processing flows examples from VSP to 2D & 3D processing, so can be checked easily. I have also used Geocluster for processing and found it quite a robust and huge software. Very nice for heavy and huge production. Anything extra ...   zzz4xxx@gmail.com



Unfortunately my post has become a place for discussions for a couple og Guru, and no one want to help me.
I already downloaded Vista, but I still can't ----- it. Also I found that some of you have many other software with -----s (like SPW, Claritus, and maybe others) but don't want to share... :Frown:

----------


## blacksea

> Dear blacksea
> I am beginner in processing, but my friends maybe have that, so please upload or send a link for A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing for me if its possible.



1. *A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing*
I do not have electronic versions. I need to scan the book. I am now lazy to do it. Maybe later.

----------


## ali12

Dear blacksea,
thanks, could you please help me for claritas too, as i told you it is the best for beginners
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks.

----------


## ali12

Dear blacksea,
Here you are some flow for vista maybe useful for you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## blacksea

> Dear blacksea,
> thanks, could you please help me for claritas too, as i told you it is the best for beginners
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thanks.



Dear,Ali!
You have to Upload this version  
and csm101 promised to help you

----------


## blacksea

> Dear blacksea,
> Here you are some flow for vista maybe useful for you
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you, but it is a very simple flows, even for beginners, sorry. 
In GEDCO Vista I am interested Techco Mast Residual Statics Program, but I do not have the appropriate dll-file

----------


## dafenshi

Black Sea which flow u need from Vista I am not that Expert in Processing, but I think I have some flows can help.Do u have BengCreak tutorial and others tut I have all of this and more other even uncorelated data just ask what do u want?

Best Regards

mm

----------


## dafenshi

> 1. *A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing*
> I do not have electronic versions. I need to scan the book. I am now lazy to do it. Maybe later. 
> *CD:*
> Lab Manual.ZIP, 166741 KB **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Sea 
any way to upload the Pdf file
?????

----------


## blacksea

> Black Sea which flow u need from Vista I am not that Expert in Processing, but I think I have some flows can help.Do u have BengCreak tutorial and others tut I have all of this and more other even uncorelated data just ask what do u want?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> mm



Thank you. With  GEDCO Vista I am working since version 5.5. 
I do not need tutorials and examples.

----------


## blacksea

> Black Sea 
> any way to upload the Pdf file
> ?????



What are PDF files?  :Confused:

----------


## dafenshi

> What are PDF files?



sorry I meant the Book if it's possible .
by the way could u teach us processing with Vista? we can get 2 D line
BR,


MMSee More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## drugmas

SPW seemed to me very friendly, easy jobs building and lot of templates for basic processing. But with ******** appeared here I can't get far cos CMP binning does not work with it( getting no liceиse error). Anybody know how to overcome that trouble?

----------


## ali12

drugmas,
could you send me your license of spw, maybe it will be possible to find a way

----------


## ali12

drugmas,
could you send me your license of spw, maybe it will be possible to find a way
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## blacksea

> drugmas,
> could you send me your license of spw, maybe it will be possible to find a way
> petrofars@yahoo.com



No license. Only Sentinel Superpro.

----------


## drugmas

It was not license, just one dll changed. 
Is that possible to create sentinel dongle emulator without having access to the key?

----------


## riflechopper

Is this the demo version of Vistaa or does it contain a full license?

----------


## riflechopper

Is this download the demo version of Vistaa or does it include a license file?

----------


## processing

Gents,

Vista 8.0 posted here doesn't load any SegY data. When i try to load SegY Vista just crashes... Anyone know why??

----------


## mezaacor

Hi, I couldn't to download A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing. This file was delete. 
Please if you have a little time upload again.
Thank a lot

----------


## processing

Gents,

would you be so kind to give us link to download vista 8.0 again because the small cuted version of vista 8.0 we have on this forum doesn't work well.
It works only if you merge vista7.0 and vista8.0 files and also has 16000 trace limitation for SegY loading.... It's not good.

Please reupload vista 8.0

Thank you)

----------


## mitra

Would be so kind upload the book "A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing" please, link is dead.

----------


## 2pi

Hi,



HotShot is a free Windows seismic processing system. You can download a copy at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## mitra

Cheers,

----------


## blackbahrian

> Tutorials and book can be interesting. I have used ProMAX for processing and found it quite user friendly. Specially the geometry part for navigation merge its quite nice. It also has a complete Processing flows examples from VSP to 2D & 3D processing, so can be checked easily. I have also used Geocluster for processing and found it quite a robust and huge software. Very nice for heavy and huge production. Anything extra ...   zzz4xxx@gmail.com



Can u share promax wd me plz  blackbahrian@gmail.com

----------


## blackbahrian

> i have this book + cd with tutorials. But there 
> only basic flow.this could be interesting for students. 
> I can send examples of practical flow to you.



i am student and i need this book

----------


## ahmedqau

dear all,


please share llicense file for demo version of claritas. and also share Promax 2003 with license,

i have already ask about above mentioned thing but no body reply. please share these things.

thaks

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear all,

i want to know some things.
1. in field seismic data recorded in SEGD format. on field how we convert the SEGD data to SEGY using PROMAX. Please tell me flow for this job and precedure.

Thanks

----------


## BigMo

Vista does have this problem of trace limitation....whether you run a genuine license or not.
The problem that some of our friends mentioned earlier might be because of not running the RLM file. You gotta keep this file running in the background and then run VISTA. 
I like ProMAX myself. Has anyone got a complete help suit of it here?

----------


## lorenooo

hi all
can u tell me where i can download promax, i need it for my study
thanks i hope u can help me :d

----------


## awal_striker

i have vista 6-9, HRS, petrel 2008, Geographix 2009, etc

anyone want to trade with latest promax? under windows if any...

email to awal_striker@yahoo.com or awal.striker@gmail.com

----------


## blackbahrian

> i have vista 6-9, HRS, petrel 2008, Geographix 2009, etc
> 
> anyone want to trade with latest promax? under windows if any...
> 
> email to awal_striker@yahoo.com or awal.striker@gmail.com



Promax is just under the Linux.

----------


## awal_striker

that's ok then. tell me if any of you want to trade

i thought there's win version
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## blacksea

> that's ok then. tell me if any of you want to trade
> 
> i thought there's win version
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



You confuse :Confused: : ProMAX - seismic data processing system (Landmark, Haliburton) and ProMAX - a powerful and versatile stream based process simulation package (BR&E, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

Landmark ProMAX for Windows does not exist.

----------


## awal_striker

> Dear all,
> 
> I already have ProMax R5000 that works in linux environment system.
> But a new release of ProMax currently available it is ProMax 3.0 that works
> only on microsoft emvironment system so it is more easy to setup and to use.
> 
> Any one have this version can share it or share the download links?
> 
> Or for exchange... (oasis montaji -- seisup 2003 -- Vista 7 with tutorial data -- Petrel 2007 or Petrel 2008 with tutorial data )
> ...



sorry... my bad...
that thread's confusing me. i thought they release proMAX under windowsSee More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## geophysicien1

hi ali12could please upload this manual "A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing"
im new in seismic data processing and inedd you experience thank you very

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi 
  I want some help on Seis*Up. We installed Seis*Up successfully on root. but it gives an issue when try to run the Job. 
  It says with dialogue box....

                  " Job Submitted with Superuser Priveleges " .

  So can you give your suggestion to deal with this issue?
  Waiting for your response...

----------


## xxwwtt

I have VISTA9...

----------


## ggis

Guys!! 

Please give me a link to VISTA Tutorial Set Version 9.0.0 

2D Land Straight Line 
2D Land Crooked Line
3D Land Small
Land 3D
VSP Near Offset
VSP Far Offset
Instrument Tests
Programmer Module
Multi-Layer UpHole Statics

Thanks all of you

----------


## yerki.guard

> Guys!! 
> 
> Please give me a link to VISTA Tutorial Set Version 9.0.0 
> 
> 2D Land Straight Line 
> 2D Land Crooked Line
> 3D Land Small
> Land 3D
> VSP Near Offset
> ...



please PM me,

----------


## khawar_geo

HI Dear Brother, 

I hope you will be fine, I need your help and favor. Do u have any of the seismic processing software which can make my concepts clear in easy way for software use. Please help me and guide me what to do

Regards

Khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear Khawar_geo

you can use Promax for pRocessing beceuse this sofware is user friendly. i use 5  different software for processing, seisup,claritas,promax,omega1.8, spa,
promax is best for learning the processing. one you learn how we process the data then you can use any software for processing. promax has powerful qc tools in geometry aspecially.

thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Sir,

If you can help me just in the tuitorial mannual for Promax. I can learn the processing steps from that in easy way.

Waiting for reply

Regards

----------


## crai0cata

MAn have anybody Promax on windows system--or doens't exist

Chers
crai0cata

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi Khawar

I have user manuals of Promax  2D and 3D and VSP. plz share  your email address  
thanks

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Sir,

Thanks 
my email is
smartkhawar@gmail.com

regards

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brother Ali, 


Salam i hope you will be fine
I need "A Lab Manual of Seismic Reflection Processing"

Please if you can share and help me with this and promax manual, 

Special thanks in advance

Regards

KhawarSee More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## tarik_geo

Salam Ali, Khawar,

Is it possible to put my email address in the loop whenever exchanging thoses manuals
My email address is:  tarikgeo99@gmail.com

Barak Allah fikoume

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

Salam.
I hope you will be fine .
Definitely, i will share with you manuals when i will have from someone. Still i am also searching. 
Keep in contact with me. 

Remember me in prays

Regards

----------


## ipatah

please share if you get it...

thanks before..

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Sir/Brothers,

I hope you will be fine. 
Request you all. If anyone can help me in seismic vista software work flow. How to use that .
Any guide/helping stuff.

Please help me for my research work..

Waiting for helping response.

Regards

Khawar
smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## koolravian

I am using Wndow XP and i attached the folder please check it and reply me if you can do guide me i badely need of that my thesis is in the middle due to this probluem.
i follow this procedure,

1. I did follow install & eat ******** instruction for vista:
-after you install the the omni or vista
-extract the RLM to the RLM folder in the installation directory
-then set your computer environment( go to my computer right click + properties + advance TAB+ environment variables+system variable
-the click on new you will get pop up window for variable name type RLM_LIC_HOST
-for variable value=28000@ABC
-then press OK OK to the end
-now go to the RLM folder you copy it
-change the license file the first raw and put your computer name
-excute rlm
-keep it running

And also :
1) run GedcoRlmHostid and get from there your hostid value which consists from (attention!) two words. 
2) Put these 2 words into your 1st string of your license file between HOST and 28000
3) Run rlm server by running rlm.exe (in this case don't close window with rlm.exe)
4)Run vista
then run Omni or Vista or booth

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi All 

please find the User manual of Pro*max

the link is here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this user manual for 2d.

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother, 

Special thanks
I will wait for 3D as well.

Regards

----------


## ahmedqau

Dear kahawar

First you learn processing of 2D line. it is the base. when you learn 2D then you can easily deal with 3D.

----------


## LOST

hi friends,
please help me to fined vista7 or 8 with license.
thank you.
the_losts40@yahoo.com

----------


## Geopad

Then why dont u please post it Ali ?

Would be of great help. Thanks

----------


## petrofars

Ali's account is banned by admin

----------


## geosan

> Hi All 
> 
> please find the User manual of Pro*max
> 
> the link is here 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Hi can you please reupload the manual. ThanksSee More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## Geopad

this link is dead.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Respected Brothers, 

I hope you will be fine. 
I need help.
If anyone of you have experience of seismic unix, please help and guide me for my research work
I am waiting for helping response. 
Special thanks in advance

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## Aung Kyaw Htoo

Could I know where can I have the "license" for Vista 8 or 9 please.
And everybody if u wish to have some complete Petroleum software such as Eclipse, Petrel and OFM.
I will share freely ...please

Regards,
KO KYAW
kokyaw@gmail.com

----------


## dedo_ryo

please if any one have aknown  about  Seismic processing software for Windows  .. please help me to find a full one  
thanks 
my mail is :
dedo_ryo@yahoo.com

----------


## dedo_ryo

hi i want Eclipse full worked ver if you have one ..please mail me by its link 
thanks 
dedo_ryo@yahoo.com

----------


## APIman

> Could I know where can I have the "license" for Vista 8 or 9 please.
> And everybody if u wish to have some complete Petroleum software such as Eclipse, Petrel and OFM.
> I will share freely ...please
> 
> Regards,
> KO KYAW
> kokyaw@gmail.com



Try Vista.

----------


## geophysicien1

some one can please share geockuster i need it for my thesis

----------


## babak_magpe

Hi
any body have medicien for Claritas 

thanks,
megpeb@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmedqau

Hi babak


Claritas lic file generate against your system mac address, so every pc has it on licen file. and one lic file no work on the other system due to difference of mac addresses
may be some one has its -----.

thanks

----------


## kumank

for all master, please help me. 
I need video tutorial ProMAX. 

best regard
kumank

----------


## rafalm56

I need a hotshot software

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Seismic processing software for Windows

----------


## kkay4all

. I did follow install & eat -------- instruction for vista:
 -after you install the the omni or vista
 -extract the RLM to the RLM folder in the installation directory
 -then set your computer environment( go to my computer right click + properties + advance TAB+ environment variables+system variable
 -the click on new you will get pop up window for variable name type RLM_LIC_HOST
 -for variable value=28000@ABC
 -then press OK OK to the end
 -now go to the RLM folder you copy it
 -change the license file the first raw and put your computer name
 -excute rlm
 -keep it running

 And also :
 1) run GedcoRlmHostid and get from there your hostid value which consists from (attention!) two words. 
 2) Put these 2 words into your 1st string of your license file between HOST and 28000
 3) Run rlm server by running rlm.exe (in this case don't close window with rlm.exe)
 4)Run vista
 then run Omni or Vista or booth


All,
Please, I need clarity on the step 2 above
Thanks.

----------


## geofisico2000

Hello kkay4all,

This sequence of instalation is for vista 13 or vista 14?. Please help me for vista 14 instalation. Thanks.
 my email is jcarlos0110@gmail.com

----------


## kkay4all

vista 12

----------


## victobs

Can anyone share SPW

----------


## crai0cata

@victobs,write PM to me

----------


## corex

I have some newest versions of Seismic processing software for Windows & Linux, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

